# Car vs 2 trains



## ffemt8978 (Oct 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHl-tOKE0jw

Be sure to read the description in the video...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 15, 2013)

That cop is a moron.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 15, 2013)

Robb said:


> That cop is a moron.



How so?


----------



## Tigger (Oct 15, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> How so?



Well he did almost get hit by a train.

You're not going to find me inside the crossing gates pretty much ever, especially by myself. Back towards the tracks is like having your back towards the highway with no lookout, a terrible idea.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 15, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Well he did almost get hit by a train.
> 
> You're not going to find me inside the crossing gates pretty much ever, especially by myself. Back towards the tracks is like having your back towards the highway with no lookout, a terrible idea.



And if he hadn't tried to pull her out of the vehicle, what conversation would we be having?


----------



## Tigger (Oct 15, 2013)

The conversation I would be having would be something along the lines of "she drove her vehicle while in the midst of a police pursuit onto an active rail line, I'm happy no one else was hurt or killed as a result of her actions."


----------



## Tigger (Oct 15, 2013)

Also the news article does not indicate whether or not the officer succeeded in getting her out and I did not see her get out. I don't know any officer that wouldn't pull this person out at gunpoint either, and I don't think he would have time for that.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 15, 2013)

The video shows he got her partially out before he had to leave due to the second train.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 16, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> How so?



Tigger explained it.

I worked for a company contracted by Union Pacific and have worked in close proximity to moving trains. Mistakes around trains cause missing limbs in the best scenario...

I'm with tigger. You die while breaking the law and running from the police that's your fault and no one else's. 

If that other cop hadn't showed up we'd be talking about a LODD and you know that. Watch the video, he had no situational awareness, never even looked down the open track to make sure a train wasn't coming. Didn't evac until the other officer told him to. 



Tigger said:


> ...I don't know any officer that wouldn't pull this person out at gunpoint either...



He owes that second officer his life. How'd he know the occupant didn't have a gun? They don't know why she's eluding or what she has in the car with her. He's lucky he didn't get shot as well.


----------



## Global Emergency Vehicles (Oct 17, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Well he did almost get hit by a train.
> 
> You're not going to find me inside the crossing gates pretty much ever, especially by myself. Back towards the tracks is like having your back towards the highway with no lookout, a terrible idea.



Very true. Didn't seem like it even crossed his mind until the other officer pointed at the 2nd train coming. Since the only results of all this were a broken arm and a totaled car, this situation is hilarious. From the video, it definitely could've been a lot worse.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 17, 2013)

As I've mentioned before, we had a local chase which ended in a crashed suspect who was pinned in his car, with a weapon ready to shoot the officers he was screaming for help to. 

I interpreted this as the first officer was near the rear looking in before he contacted the suspect/victim. Good for suspect safety, but the noise from train #1 masked the noise from train #2.  Good thing officer #2 was just a little later and had a bull voice.

Take five and stay alive.
PS: The visual of that car flashing by was instructive. _*No*_ reaction time could cope with that 90 degree closure rate.


----------

